
Mark Zuckerberg – It Will Take 10 Years for Virtual Reality to Reach Mass Market - j1e
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/600915/mark-zuckerberg-says-it-will-take-10-years-for-virtual-reality-to-reach-mass-market/#/set/id/600918/
======
herbst
I am glad he is most likely irrelevant until then.

